# Voz de prisão



## Heliana

Olá, amigos!

Alguém sabe me dizer como eu poderia traduzir "voz de prisão" para o espanhol?

Muito Obrigada,

Heliana


----------



## dexterciyo

"Voz de arresto".


----------



## Fanaya

Eu diria que '_orden de arresto_' é mais comum. Parece-me que '_voz de arresto_' é uma tradução quase literal, mas eu nunca ouvi, pelo menos em Espanha.


----------



## Carfer

A _'voz de prisão' _é a declaração pela autoridade ou agente da autoridade que efectua a prisão de que a pessoa está presa, acto que também se chama _'dar voz de prisão'_. Não pressupõe uma ordem ou mandado prévios, até porque a situação típica em que ocorre é na prisão por flagrante delito, a menos que se entenda que consiste numa ordem dada ao preso. Por mim, vejo-a mais como uma simples declaração, que por si mesma muda a situação da pessoa de livre para presa, do que uma intimação, uma ordem para o visado cumprir. O captor limita-se, no fim de contas, a dizer _'Está preso_!' (_'You are under arrest _'em inglês), por isso parece-me natural que se lhe chame '_voz_'. Note-se que, ao dizer isto, não estou a discordar do Fanaya, porque não faço a mínima ideia de como se diz em espanhol, estou só a tentar clarificar o conceito em português para que ele e o dexterciyo possam resolver a divergência.


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> A _'voz de prisão' _é a declaração pela autoridade ou agente da autoridade que efectua a prisão de que a pessoa está presa, acto que também se chama _'dar voz de prisão'_. Não pressupõe uma ordem ou mandado prévios, até porque a situação típica em que ocorre é na prisão por flagrante delito, a menos que se entenda que consiste numa ordem dada ao preso. Por mim, vejo-a mais como uma simples declaração, que por si mesma muda a situação da pessoa de livre para presa, do que uma intimação, uma ordem para o visado cumprir. O captor limita-se, no fim de contas, a dizer _'Está preso_!' (_'You are under arrest _'em inglês), por isso parece-me natural que se lhe chame '_voz_'. Note-se que, ao dizer isto, não estou a discordar do Fanaya, porque não faço a mínima ideia de como se diz em espanhol, estou só a tentar clarificar o conceito em português para que ele e o dexterciyo possam resolver a divergência.



Então não cabe nenhuma dúvida, a palavra que estamos a procurar não é '_orden de arresto_', pois supõe um mandado sem o qual a polícia não pode efectuar a detenção da pessoa e, segundo leio, é a simples captura da pessoa caso houver flagrante delito, pronunciando-se um discurso predefinido, mas sem intervenção do juiz como no primeiro caso. Realmente entendo a ideia que o Carfer está a apresentar, mas não me ocorre que em Espanha exista uma denominação específica, se bem que creio que '_detención_' pode encaixar perfeitamente. Sei que não é exactamente coincidente, ora, afinal de contas, a detenção abrange também o momento em que o apresador diz essas palavras.

Em todo o caso, continuo a reflectir


----------



## Carfer

'_Voz de arresto' _tem cerca de 1880 ocorrências no Google, mas, tanto quanto pude aperceber-me, são quase todas sul-americanas. De Espanha só encontrei um texto, mas é de... 1860:
_



'Vista la gran zanja que con más de 200 personas estaba haciendo en límites de parroquias a mi parecer y dentro de ella se hallaba D. *José Manuel Pintano*, con quien me apersoné, el que me hizo relación de lo que había hallí obcurrido, y que al hallarse él y su Criada esquilmando como lo tiene de costumbre y todos los vecinos del Distrito, en compañía de varios de Salcidos que juntos hacían el mismo oficio, le fue dado por el Alcalde  expresado, la voz de arresto y detenido el Carro y Bueyes en aquel punto, quedando de orden del mismo incomunicado'.
		
Click to expand...

 http://www.galiciasuroeste.info/varios/ayuntamiento3.htm_


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> '_Voz de arresto' _tem cerca de 1880 ocorrências no Google, mas, tanto quanto pude aperceber-me, são quase todas sul-americanas. De Espanha só encontrei um texto, mas é de... 1860:
> _
> http://www.galiciasuroeste.info/varios/ayuntamiento3.htm_



Estive a consultar o travesseiro porque esta expressão quase me consegue tirar do sério . Confesso que não encontrei nenhuma equivalência em espanhol, mas sim uma semelhante: "_dar el alto_". Segundo o Drae:*
dar el **~*a alguien o algo.
*1. *loc. verb. Ordenar que se detenga en su marcha.

Esta expressão que tem uma origem militar utiliza-se, por extensão, quando alguém (geralmente a polícia) ordena a outrem que se detenha ao suspeitar que essa pessoa poderia ter cometido infracção. Por exemplo, num controlo de alcoolémia, a GNR (suponho que são eles quens os realizam, por ora só revistaram o meu porta-malas e não tive que lidar com eles no meu rudimentar português acerca de outras questões) '_da el alto_' aos veículos para se deterem na berma da estrada e efectuarem o teste. Não obstante, nesse contexto, se não for verificada nenhuma infracção, os condutores não vão ser apanhados. Além do mais, eu próprio posso '_dar el alto_' a um ladrão que tentou roubar na minha casa, sendo evidente que eu não tenho a potestade de efectuar a detenção, se bem que posso retê-lo até a chegada da polícia. Porém, há uma terceira possibilidade, similar à primeira, já que a polícia pode '_dar el alto_' ao ladrão que pegou com a boca na botija a sair do banco em que tinha roubado e, portanto, vão ser detido. 

Como disse, trata-se duma expressão que pode ser utilizada em vários contextos (muito similares, diga-se de passagem), mas apesar de ser muito geral, acho que é apropriada. Sem dúvida nunca ouvi '_voz de arresto_' e o Carfer confirmou-me que a utilização em Espanha é, sendo generoso, minoritária.


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Estive a consultar o travesseiro porque esta expressão quase me consegue tirar do sério . Confesso que não encontrei nenhuma equivalência em espanhol, mas sim uma semelhante: "_dar el alto_". Segundo o Drae:*
> dar el **~*a alguien o algo.
> *1. *loc. verb. Ordenar que se detenga en su marcha.
> 
> Esta expressão que tem uma origem militar utiliza-se, por extensão, quando alguém (geralmente a polícia) ordena a outrem que se detenha ao suspeitar que essa pessoa poderia ter cometido infracção. Por exemplo, num controlo de alcoolémia, a GNR (suponho que são eles quens os realizam, por ora só revistaram o meu porta-malas e não teve que lidar com eles no meu rudimentar português acerca de outras questões) '_da el alto_' aos veículos para se deterem na berma da estrada e efectuarem o teste. Não obstante, nesse contexto, se não for verificada nenhuma infracção, os condutores não vão ser apanhados. Além do mais, eu próprio posso '_dar el alto_' a um ladrão que tentou roubar na minha casa, sendo evidente que eu não tenho a potestade de efectuar a detenção, se bem que posso retê-lo até a chegada da polícia. Porém, há uma terceira possibilidade, similar à primeira, já que a polícia pode '_dar el alto_' ao ladrão que pegou com a boca na botija a sair do banco em que tinha roubado e, portanto, vão ser detido.
> 
> Como disse, trata-se duma expressão que pode ser utilizada em vários contextos (muito similares, diga-se de passagem), mas apesar de ser muito geral, acho que é apropriada. Sem dúvida nunca ouvi '_voz de arresto_' e o Carfer confirmou-me que a utilização em Espanha é, sendo generoso, minoritária.



Essa tem equivalente em português, _'fazer alto', _e não é a mesma coisa, porque quem é mandado parar não fica preso.

P.S. É, de facto, a GNR, ou a PSP nas áreas urbanas maiores (e evita falar português nessa situação. Costumam - ou costumavam, já não sei - ser mais tolerantes e simpáticos com os estrangeiros).


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Essa tem equivalente em português, _'fazer alto', _e não é a mesma coisa, porque quem é mandado parar não fica preso.
> 
> P.S. É, de facto, a GNR, ou a PSP nas áreas urbanas maiores (e evita falar português nessa situação. Costumam - ou costumavam, já não sei - ser mais tolerantes e simpáticos com os estrangeiros).



Não fica preso (ou sim). Depende. Tens razão que não é o mesmo, mas acho que é o mais parecido em Espanha.

P.S. Obrigado pela recomendação. A próxima vez falarei espanhol para comprovar a simpatia da GNR


----------



## airosa

Fanaya said:


> esta expressão quase me consegue tirar do sério


A mí también me  pareció muy interesante la pregunta, así que seguí el hilo con atención. 

¿No puede ser _información al detenido_ (de las razones/motivo de su detención y tal vez de sus derechos)?

Encontré, por ejemplo, que para el caso "en flagrante" basta "a seguinte expressão verbal: "Você está sendo preso pela prática de infração penal".  (http://jus.uol.com.br/revista/texto/9483/a-voz-de-prisao-em-flagrante). En el caso de detención por orden judicial el detenido también debe ser informado de sus derechos. Así lo entendí yo y me parece que es lo mismo, o sea _a voz de prisão_ equivale a _información al detenido_. Imposible?

Si cometo errores, les pido que me corrijan. Gracias.


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> A mí también me  pareció muy interesante la pregunta, así que seguí el hilo con atención.
> 
> ¿No puede ser _información al detenido_ (de las razones/motivo de su detención y tal vez de sus derechos)?
> 
> Encontré, por ejemplo, que para el caso "en flagrante" basta "a seguinte expressão verbal: "Você está sendo preso pela prática de infração penal".  (http://jus.uol.com.br/revista/texto/9483/a-voz-de-prisao-em-flagrante). En el caso de detención por orden judicial el detenido también debe ser informado de sus derechos. Así lo entendí yo y me parece que es lo mismo, o sea _a voz de prisão_ equivale a _información al detenido_. Imposible?
> 
> Si cometo errores, les pido que me corrijan. Gracias.



Não é bem a mesma coisa. É evidente que quando uma pessoa recebe voz de prisão, está a receber uma informação, mas o essencial da voz de prisão é a mudança de situação que opera: a pessoa fica privada da sua liberdade, passa a estar presa. No confronto entre a autoridade e a pessoa, esta é livre até que a autoridade lhe dê voz de prisão, a partir desse momento fica à disposição daquela. No fundo, é um formalismo que é indispensável para a produção de um efeito, um pouco à semelhança, se me permitem e me perdoam a comparação muito grosseira, da aposição de um carimbo num papel. Antes da aposição, o papel é um documento simples, depois dela passa a ser um documento autenticado. A qualidade, o valor desse papel, mudou com a aposição do carimbo.  A carimbadela, corresponde, pois, metaforicamente, à _'voz de prisão'._ Tal como a natureza do documento, a situação da pessoa muda logo com a simples voz de prisão. Esse acto produz uma situação nova, a pessoa passa a estar detida, fica na situação de '_detenção_'. Uma coisa é o acto, outra a situação que dele decorre. O mesmo se passa noutros direitos, onde existe a mesma dualidade conceptual e terminológica (_'arrestation/détention_' em francês, _'arrest/custody' _em inglês e por aí adiante). Ora, para validar a situação de detenção pode ser necessário praticar outros actos e formalismos, como, por exemplo, ler os direitos ao preso, informá-lo dos motivos da prisão e da lei que a prevê, etc. É aí que entra o mais de que você fala.
 A _'voz de prisão' _é muito antiga, já se usava quando ainda não havia a mais pequena preocupação (nem a ideia sequer) com os direitos constitucionais ou individuais. Antigamente dizia-se _'Está preso!_' ou _'You are under arrest_' e já estava, não era preciso mais nada. Claro, com o tempo e muito justamente, entendeu-se que ao detido deviam também ser dadas informações sobre os seus direitos de defesa. É por isso que, para validar a detenção decorrente da prisão (que já ocorreu, sublinhe-se, pelo simples facto de a autoridade dizer _'Está preso!_' ou _'You are under arrest!_') um polícia americano tem que ler ao detido os '_Miranda_', um polícia português tem de o fazer assinar uma notificação escrita de onde constam os seus direitos de defesa ou um brasileiro de fazer aquilo que você diz no seu post. Resumindo, uma coisa são os mecanismos e formalismos actualmente necessários para validar uma detenção, outra o facto que a opera. Fazem todos parte dum mesmo conjunto, é certo, mas podem ser individualizados e, historicamente, durante muitos séculos, só a _'voz de prisão' _existiu. Por isso, podemos falar autonomamente dela, por isso tem nome próprio.

O que, de certa maneira, me surpreende, é que em Espanha não exista uma expressão equivalente. Já não me espanta que nos países latino-americanos exista uma praticamente igual à nossa, porque já constatei que, frequentemente, as suas expressões legais estão mais próximas das portuguesas do que das espanholas. Mas é óbvio que as herdaram dos espanhóis, não de nós, por isso, o que terá acontecido em Espanha?


----------



## airosa

Carfer, muito obrigada pela explicação. Parece que estamos ante um caso intraduzível.


Carfer said:


> '_Voz de arresto' _tem cerca de 1880 ocorrências no Google, mas, tanto quanto pude aperceber-me, são quase todas sul-americanas. De Espanha só encontrei um texto, mas é de... 1860:
> _
> http://www.galiciasuroeste.info/varios/ayuntamiento3.htm_


Encontrei 1.950  casos de uso de "voz de detención", quatro deles são de Espanha, mas datam dos anos 1935 e 1971. Um arcaísmo?


----------



## Carfer

airosa said:


> Carfer, muito obrigada pela explicação. Parece que estamos ante um caso intraduzível.
> 
> Encontrei 1.950  casos de uso de "voz de detención", quatro deles são de Espanha, mas datam dos anos 1935 e 1971. Um arcaísmo?



Traduzir não será o nosso problema, porque a ideia é traduzível. Encontrar equivalente é que parece que é mais difícil. Os espanhóis teriam de ser o povo mais feliz do mundo se não precisassem duma expressão destas. Imagine, um país onde ninguém fosse preso!


----------



## Fanaya

Carfer said:


> Traduzir não será o nosso problema, porque a ideia é traduzível. Encontrar equivalente é que parece que é mais difícil. Os espanhóis teriam de ser o povo mais feliz do mundo se não precisassem duma expressão destas. Imagine, um país onde ninguém fosse preso!



Nós temos o nosso próprio '_you are under arrest!_': '¡_Queda usted detenido!_', muito ouvido nas traduções dos filmes americanos (o guião da maioria das "españoladas" (não, não quis dizer '_espanholada_' . '_Españolada_' é uma maneira depreciativa de qualificar aos clássicos filmes pátrios) consiste em exibir peitos e cópulas, logo não é uma frase muito utilizada no cinema produzido em Espanha ). Mas pelos vistos, hoje em dia, sob o meu ponto de vista, não há um termo específico. Suponho que caiu em desuso, porque a Inquisição teve uma intensa actividade lá pela Idade Média em Espanha e as cárceres régias também não estiveram vazias, de modo que deduzo que se efectuaram detenções, usando-se a '_voz de prisão_', seja como for que se chamasse.

Como última alternativa, vou perguntar num fórum da Guardia Civil, mas parece-me intraduzível.


----------



## rafabevi

Es cierto que los líderes laborales hicieron correr la *voz del arresto* de Perón, pero si los trabajadores no hubieran estado convencidos de que era en su propio interés que debían marchar a la Plaza de Mayo, no lo hubieran hecho y la historia argentina hubiera tomado otro curso.
http://www.losandes.com.ar/notas/2004/10/24/opinion-130715.asp


----------



## Vós

Nossa, nunca imaginaria algo que não podesse ser traduzido do português para o espanhol, por um caminho muito fiél a idéia.

No meu modo grosseiro de pensar português e espanhol são como o urso pardo e o urso polar.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi.

Não sou douto nos assuntos de leis, mas tenho ouvido "auto de prisión" nesse contexto. Pode ser?


----------



## airosa

Es que no tenemos contexto, si lo tuvieramos, sería más fácil encontrar una traducción adecuada.


----------



## Carfer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> Não sou douto nos assuntos de leis, mas tenho ouvido "auto de prisión" nesse contexto. Pode ser?



Não, Giorgio, o auto é um papel. Aqui tratamos de _'voz_'.


----------



## Fanaya

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Oi.
> 
> Não sou douto nos assuntos de leis, mas tenho ouvido "auto de prisión" nesse contexto. Pode ser?



Não, é o carro com que vais à prisão . Brincadeiras à parte, não tem nada a ver. O '_auto (formal) de prisión_' é a decisão do juiz pela qual o processado há-de ser transferido para prisão em qualquer fase do processo (acho que os americanos chamam-no de '_formal order of commitment')._


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Ah, entendí.


----------



## Fanaya

Voilà: '_imperativo de detención (por indicios sospechosos delictivos)_'. O que vocês acham?


----------



## rafabevi

Según un comunicado del Ejército, emitido en 1976, Santucho y Urteaga murieron el 19 de julio de ese año durante el registro de una casa situada en la localidad bonaerense de Villa Martelli al resistirse a la *voz de arresto*.  http://edant.clarin.com/diario/1998/02/23/t-00801d.htm


----------

